
Short Circuit: The High Cost of Electric Vehicle Subsidies - jonwachob91
https://www.manhattan-institute.org/html/short-circuit-high-cost-electric-vehicle-subsidies-11241.html
======
alphabettsy
Everytime I read one of these pieces they seem to all miss one of the biggest
reasons I personally favor electric vehicles; concentrated traffic of
combustion vehicles and local pollution.

The health and local environmental effects of vehicle pollution in cities are
very real, noise too when it comes to buses and heavy vehicles. This is yet
another area where we see a urban vs rural divide.

Combustion vehicles also can get less efficient and more polluting over their
lifespan where EVs can have cleaner energy sources without needing to alter
the vehicle.

------
jhayward
It isn't worth taking the time to rebut yet another "study" from yet another
of Rebekah Mercer's "think tanks" that want to destroy government so that
plutocrats can rule without opposition. That's what this is.

------
HillaryBriss
_Broad-based adoption of ZEVs will increase overall emissions of sulfur
dioxide, oxides of nitrogen, and particulates, compared with the same number
of new internal combustion engines._

interesting.

on the plus side, i'm guessing that hundreds of thousands of people who live
near freeways and busy highways will benefit from reduced _local_ pollution.

OTOH, i have no idea how many people live near the power plants which will be
emitting more sulfur dioxide and other pollutants.

~~~
alphabettsy
I agree, but I tend to think it’s easier to make power generation less
impactful than to replace thousands of privately owned vehicles. Maybe I’m
wrong there.

------
bryanlarsen
1% of a really big number isn't "essentially zero".

------
xrs
Probably safe to auto-flag any content from the Manhattan Institute.

------
raoulr
This appears to be a ideology based study from a right wing think tank.
Reference: www.sourcewatch.org

------
sunstone
Oh right, because continuing on with the status quo of spewing gigatons of CO2
in the atmosphere will be so cheap to remedy. Who's buying this kind of false
economy any more?

